# Colnago Master, Super, Mexico.... decisions, decisions



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, the time has come to order my Colnago Master frameset.

I was ready to order a Master 30th Anniversary on AD10, but now I am having my doubts.

I have just bought a Colnago Triomphe for very little 

It costed me $170 including the bottom bracket, I bought a campagnolo headset for $30 so full cost was $200.

It is too small for me, and the paint is damaged but I did buy it because it is the perfect frame size for my nephew who is 20 and is just into building bicycles , fixies for him and his friends, I think he can refinish this frame and make himself a superbe single speed bike, we were looking at painters and Colnago stickers etc.

That got me thinking. and got me looking at red and orange Colnagos and now I am not sure of what would be the best paintscheme to have on a Master


Should I really buy the Master ? or would maybe be better to get one of those beaten up Super or Triomphe on my size, and refinish it on a nice classic paintjob like PR82 Saronni o maybe Molteni Orange?, that would cost less than a new Master, but off course would not be new.

Should I still go for the AD10, or maybe get a simpler PR82 or get a used master and refinish it Molteni Orange ?

what would you do ?

decisions, decisions ....


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

*Examples*

Colnago AD10









Colnago Molteni


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

That AD-10 is Colnago class all the way. The Molteni? Who the heck would want that?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I have a Saronni and it's gorgeous. If I had the chance I'd jump on a Molteni in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

I recently purchased a Master 30th Anniversary in AD-04. Built it with Chorus 11 speed & Velocity A23 / Record wheels. I have several other bikes, but I find it difficult to not ride the Master.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I decided to go with the new Master 30th.

I am selling 2 Colnago Frames to help me with the costs, please help me and buy one from me 

Colnago Extreme Power 54cm STIT - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com

Colnago Extreme C 55cm EITA Custom geometry - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

ooops


----------

